# Scarborough Harbour Sat morning



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Heading out tomorrow morning, before the wind and rain come. Will be leaving from the boat ramp near the caravan park at around 6-6.30 am.
It will be low tide and I will be heading to the northside of Scarborough reef chasing flatties and bream (should be out of the worst part of the wind), and if the wind isn't too bad might go a little further past the point to see if there are any squire about.
If anyone intrested I'll see you there, if you cant make that time let me know and I'll keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Paul
Got a small job on in the morning, hope you get a few.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey John
I thought you would be in Europe by now you jet setter.......or is that next week? I cant remember :?

I thought I would try something different and go out through D/bay, the Squire from all reports have gone off the bite and I should get a little protection from the wind......anyways it beats working.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Paul,

Worth giving the squire a go.

Had a quick bash Wed Arvo and picked up a 35cm and a 47cm model off Scarborough.

Ash


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Sorry I didn't make it this morning. Had a few rumbo's last nite and slept in. Let us know how you went. I might try for something later this arvo.


Mmmmmm! RUM .....yum

The beginning and end were good the many hours in between were very ordinary. I'll post up some pics later. BTW the wind is starting to pick up pay to go somewhere with a bit of shelter.


----------

